# thread deletions ?



## elbo

I've been seeing more and more threads being deleted by various individuals,
Who are these people and what is the criteria they use ? And by whose authority?
My only real concern is that this forum could turn into a political device where people could just delete whatever they don't agree with.
It would be unfortunate, as this forum is for do-it- yourselfers to give advice for what works for them, and getting several answers to any question is good as it gives the asker several options to try


----------



## havasu

If the thread is on topic, it should not be deleted. Can you be more specific so we could help answer the question?


----------



## nealtw

elbo said:


> I've been seeing more and more threads being deleted by various individuals,
> Who are these people and what is the criteria they use ? And by whose authority?
> My only real concern is that this forum could turn into a political device where people could just delete whatever they don't agree with.
> It would be unfortunate, as this forum is for do-it- yourselfers to give advice for what works for them, and getting several answers to any question is good as it gives the asker several options to try



It's all about spammers and in most cases you will find the OP has been banned for cause.


----------



## oldognewtrick

Only people who can delete a thread a reply or ban a member is an administrator. If something is removed its because it violated the terms of usage everyone agreed to when signing up. It is our intention to keep this place a clean and safe site. If you think something that's been removed shouldn't have been, feel free to contact any administrator. We encourage a good discussion as long as it remains friendly. We all have opinions, sometimes we don't agree about issues, but the one thing we do agree upon is helping the diy'er.


----------



## havasu

Shut up, ol' dawg! 


Neal is correct. Lately, we have been inundated with foreign spammers, whose only job is to have the membership click on links in order to put money in their own pockets. Some links will pay the poster up to a nickel a "click". When the poster uses our website and another 20-30 sites a day, and these sites have 100 unknowing members who click on the site, and makes $.05 per click, you are really talking big bucks!


----------



## kok328

Damn those Russians &#128516;


----------



## oldognewtrick

havasu said:


> Shut up, ol' dawg!



Donut lights on at Krispy Kreme 5-0:beer:


----------



## KULTULZ

kok328 said:


> Damn those Russians &#128516;



Are you sure it is the Ruskies? It could be that ever annoying *VAST RIGHT WING CONSPIRACY*,,, :hide:


----------



## nealtw

KULTULZ said:


> Are you sure it is the Ruskies? It could be that ever annoying *VAST RIGHT WING CONSPIRACY*,,, :hide:



It is those 400 lb guys sitting in their beds.


----------



## Flyover

I was looking at those deleted threads and the OP users all had names like "sergei3452" "anatoly9895" "miroslav220836" etc. If I was a Chinese hacker those are the kind of usernames I'd come up with!


----------



## bud16415

I have said it before I used to get up and turn on the computer read the obits have coffee and check in at HRT. Now I get up make coffee read the obits and then kill Russians for 30 minutes. If anyone wants to see some I can resurrect a few. Mostly Viagra links and porn sites. 

Nothing remotely related to this site is deleted by me. unless the IP addy says Russia and the profile says NYC.


----------



## nealtw

bud16415 said:


> I have said it before I used to get up and turn on the computer read the obits have coffee and check in at HRT. Now I get up make coffee read the obits and then kill Russians for 30 minutes. If anyone wants to see some I can resurrect a few. Mostly Viagra links and porn sites.
> 
> Nothing remotely related to this site is deleted by me. unless the IP addy says Russia and the profile says NYC.



I use AVG on the computer and they just offered me a service the would hide me while on line and it would change what you would see for an IP address so I guess the IP address is no longer a good clue.


----------



## elbo

o.k. , I guess I was being naive. I should have realized what you all said, I used to be on the diynet forum and as a lot of you who was also on it, know what killed it was the spam. But thanks for the insight, guys


----------



## nealtw

elbo said:


> o.k. , I guess I was being naive. I should have realized what you all said, I used to be on the diynet forum and as a lot of you who was also on it, know what killed it was the spam. But thanks for the insight, guys



The boys are doing a banner job.


----------



## oldognewtrick

Settings are so a new members first post must be approved by an administrator prior to public viewing. This can sometimes take a while cause we have to sleep and have a real life besides here, except havasu.


----------



## havasu

Yeah, I resemble that remark.


----------



## HandyOne

The guys here are doing a fantastic job of killing spammers.  And as to russians, many spammers have .ru on the end of their email accounts.


----------



## Chris

You guys are making it hard for me to feed my kids. You know how many email accounts I have to sign up to just to be able to post one link to make a nickel?


----------



## nealtw

Chris said:


> You guys are making it hard for me to feed my kids. You know how many email accounts I have to sign up to just to be able to post one link to make a nickel?



They are getting right to the meat of the problem.


----------



## frodo

my toasted was hacked by Russia,  it does not get the toast toasty enough


----------



## Chris

frodo said:


> my toasted was hacked by Russia,  it does not get the toast toasty enough



My toaster died this morning while making breakfast, I had warm bread instead of toast. It must be the Russians.:help:


----------



## nealtw

How sad this is, we have forgotten how to toast with out a toaster. The Russian should have no trouble crippling the country


----------



## bud16415

nealtw said:


> How sad this is, we have forgotten how to toast with out a toaster. The Russian should have no trouble crippling the country



While you guys are having fun I just killed another Russian. 

Another notch on my tool box.


----------



## Chris

nealtw said:


> How sad this is, we have forgotten how to toast with out a toaster. The Russian should have no trouble crippling the country



I used to use my stove burner but this house is electric and my wife yells at me for toasting tortillas on the burner let alone bread. I guess I could have gone to the garage and used some mapp gas?


----------



## nealtw

Chris said:


> I used to use my stove burner but this house is electric and my wife yells at me for toasting tortillas on the burner let alone bread. I guess I could have gone to the garage and used some mapp gas?



we are in trouble.
http://www.wikihow.com/Make-Toast-in-an-Oven


----------



## oldognewtrick

nealtw said:


> we are in trouble.
> http://www.wikihow.com/Make-Toast-in-an-Oven



Guess you're gonna tell me I can clean more than dishes in the dishwasher?


----------



## nealtw

oldognewtrick said:


> Guess you're gonna tell me I can clean more than dishes in the dishwasher?



My ex can tell you all about it:down: but I do have a microwave cloth dryer over the range.


----------



## frodo

the toaster went out so i was standing in the kitchen bitching about no toast.
my wife comes in,  rolls her eyes at me and puts the bread in the oven on broil

toast !!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## nealtw

When I was  kid we were given one of these, it was neat the bread flipped over when you opened the door but you had to stand there and watch it .
8 people for breakfast Sunday morning we went back to the oven in the wood stove, the oven was already hot and you could toast 16 pieces at one time.


----------



## slownsteady

You know, we are starting to sound like old men...."Me and Davy Crockett, shoulder to shoulder, our backs to the wall....."


----------



## nealtw

slownsteady said:


> You know, we are starting to sound like old men...."Me and Davy Crockett, shoulder to shoulder, our backs to the wall....."



Haven't you noticed, we are old men, and Davy and I went to different schools together.


----------



## bud16415

I had a toaster just like this we carried around in the camper for many years. Hobo Toaster. Make one from a coffee can and a coat hanger. 

http://www.ebay.ie/itm/272270649753


----------



## nealtw

bud16415 said:


> I had a toaster just like this we carried around in the camper for many years. Hobo Toaster. Make one from a coffee can and a coat hanger.
> 
> http://www.ebay.ie/itm/272270649753



Vintage Mid-1960s,, That just doesn't sound right


----------



## slownsteady

The funny part is someone wants to sell it for $50 when it can be made for free:down:
I might have to watch this item. If it sells, I can make a bunch and leave them outside for the winter to "age".


----------



## nealtw

slownsteady said:


> The funny part is someone wants to sell it for $50 when it can be made for free:down:
> I might have to watch this item. If it sells, I can make a bunch and leave them outside for the winter to "age".



You can still by one for camping that hold 2 or 4 slices.


----------



## slownsteady

nealtw said:


> You can still by one for camping that hold 2 or 4 slices.


I bet it's not $50....


----------



## nealtw

http://www.walmart.ca/en/ip/coleman-camp-stove-toaster-round/6000192195652

$6.00


----------



## Chris

Now I want one.


----------



## Flyover

nealtw said:


> You can still by one for camping that hold 2 or 4 slices.


Geez, you guys carry loaves of bread around with you when you go camping??


----------



## nealtw

Flyover said:


> Geez, you guys carry loaves of bread around with you when you go camping??



Now that is just silly, use it for drying socks:trophy:


----------



## slownsteady

It starts out as bread, it ends up as tortillas :hide:


----------

